# hurricaines coming my way



## bg7mm (Aug 26, 2012)

well, looks like we're in for another wild ride, i live south of new orleans, about 5 miles from the coast on bayou lafourche in galliano, we're not running for this one, my home has withstood the worst in the past forty years and it's still here so i think the safe place to be is home, two boats in the drive way so....... tying everything down today for the ride and it's looks like it might be a very long ride

stay safe everyone


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Aug 26, 2012)

Stay safe.


----------



## toddrod (Aug 26, 2012)

I am with you on this one except I will be camped out at Thibodaux Regional working in the ICU


----------



## Julie (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Loren (Aug 26, 2012)

Been raining here for 24 hours, not that much wind yet, hope the storm plays out before it gets to you. 
Had all my wine stored under the trailer house I live in, had to get it all out as the water sometimes gets under the trailer. 179 bottles, took a while. Did'nt realize I had that much wine, thiink I will sit out making any more for a few months. Could have a hell of a hurricane party, ha good luck up there, Loren


----------



## bg7mm (Aug 26, 2012)

toddrod said:


> I am with you on this one except I will be camped out at Thibodaux Regional working in the ICU



toddrod, was close to you last night, went frogging in lake beouf, we caught 110 frogs. yesterday mourning i went crabbing in grand bayou behind basons marina, caught 85 hugh select male crabs, worn out from the playing, now i have to spend the next two days tying everything down, spent the day today moving boats and getting things stored around the house that can fly away

crazy stuff those meteorologist, yesterday i was fine, today i might die tuesday!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck everyone and stay safe! Keep us posted when you can. If you safely can, please post picture for those of us who live up north.


----------



## TXfanatic (Aug 27, 2012)

keep safe..... take care


----------



## bg7mm (Aug 28, 2012)

wind beginning to push here, you can feel it in the air theres something bad coming, for you who have been thru this know what i'm talking about, you know it's not a thunderstorm coming but something much bigger, light rain earlier but nothing yet to harm us. news keeps moving the dang thing a little west on each update, by the looks of it i'm going to take a direct hit. going to be a long event. grounds already saturated from a month or more of constant rain here so expecting alot of downed trees 

i think we're ready for it, hope we are, lots of what we might need for a few days, if the water can stay away we'll be ok when it's over. 3:56 in the morning here. new update at 4 so we'll see what they say, i'll keep you guys updated as long as i can, once we lose power which i expect in the next few hours, i have no way of contact with the world unless by cell.


----------



## toddrod (Aug 28, 2012)

BG7MM - It looks like the core is going to pass over both of our homes. I am 3 miles west of Lake Des Allemands. 

Plans for this morning are to strip all the remaining bronze muscadine grapes from their vines as they will not be there tomorrow. I test ran my portable natural gas generator yesterday and she is working fine where as most of my neighbors were trying to ungum there carberators on their gensets.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hoping for the best for all of you down there. Stay safe and dry.


----------



## toddrod (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a little how to video I made this morning on making my generator trifuel. I pretty much run it off NG these days.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxnIveicTdY[/ame]


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 28, 2012)

Be safe and hope for the best.


----------



## bg7mm (Aug 28, 2012)

toddrod said:


> BG7MM - It looks like the core is going to pass over both of our homes. I am 3 miles west of Lake Des Allemands.
> 
> Plans for this morning are to strip all the remaining bronze muscadine grapes from their vines as they will not be there tomorrow. I test ran my portable natural gas generator yesterday and she is working fine where as most of my neighbors were trying to ungum there carberators on their gensets.




everything tested here yesterday mourning also. we're ready for whatever comes, i'm in galliano, just a tad west of you, models showing the eye coming right over us . sometime tommorow . i tied all the arbors down yesterday on the grape and muscadine vines. not concerned about anything on vines now, family and home first priority at the moment. tried to re-enforce everything from the direction i thought we'd get most wind. peach trees taking a beating now, young trees i planted this past spring, going to stake and brace with lines in a few minutes before bad rain starts, by the looks of radar , we're in for it in the next few hours. first bad bands of rain coming in a couple hours, not terribly bad now outside but looks like things are going to get much worst before dark here. check again in a few hours if power allows, got camera charged to get pics for dan


----------



## jswordy (Aug 28, 2012)

HURRICANE PARTY! It's just barely a Cat. 1 -- enjoy yourselves!!!


----------



## bg7mm (Aug 28, 2012)

3:03 pm, lights dimmed twice a few mintues ago, beginning to hear wind whistle abit thru houses and trees, branches down on the ground already on pecan trees and banana trees, house next down has roof issues already, tin rattling about an hour now. theres a tree next door that doesn't look good, upwind against the neighbors shed. i got a feeling his shed will feel the tree soon, old tree with desease. we hear it cracking already.

should be picking up in intensity real soon. a light rain the past couple hours. a boat on a trailer went rolling down a neighbors yard. gonna get exciting here real soon. update later if i can

losing my mind, sitting here waiting, so, i just bottled a few of white muscadine. no where to stack it, can't get to racks, all the kids have inflatable beds in the living room blocking my way. dang kids, i'll have to sit them down and explain to them you never block the way to wine racks


----------



## Bartman (Aug 28, 2012)

You may have just enough time for that important family discussion in the next couple hours...


----------



## bg7mm (Aug 28, 2012)

power went out an hour or so ago, but i was shocked when it just came back on, wind is whipping here now, tree branches already laying on the ground around the place

another update later if power allows


----------



## toddrod (Aug 28, 2012)

jswordy said:


> HURRICANE PARTY! It's just barely a Cat. 1 -- enjoy yourselves!!!


Cat 1 down here is serious **** with the storm surge


----------



## toddrod (Aug 28, 2012)

winds about 40 now


----------



## Arne (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope you folks came thru the storm o.k. We have been thinking of you. Arne.


----------



## toddrod (Sep 1, 2012)

The path this storm took kept my home in the north east quadrant most of the day. My home came out undamaged but the storm sturge, plus massive amounts of rain over numerous days, is really causing havoc down here. I am still on generator power.

Something impressive is that the Mississippi River was flowing at around 125,000 CFS down river. When the some surge came in, it actually reversed the flow of the river and the water was moving upstream at 185,000 CFS.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2012)

WOW that is amazing. It would have been cool to see video's of it changing when the surge came through. Probably not the safest time to have been out with a camera though.


----------



## bg7mm (Sep 3, 2012)

well, we made it, what a ride. power back on a few minutes ago, we took a direct hit, got it from both directions, the dang thing stopped over us and we stayed in the eye for 4 hours. a tug tied in the bayou next to me clocked
constant wind over 120 for over an hour. got rteally bad about 2 am .water. it's a mess here but cleanup is started as usual. crews from out of state arrived to help local power company. damage to my home for the first time, insurance ajuster coming tuesday mourning for damage accesment. quite abit of roof damage, a complete seperation wall was knocked down behind my house and fell on one of our boats, garage door blew open ( torn framing off the wall where door would track open)knocking over and letting rain overtake generator, gutters on house torn off from weight of constant rain and wind, damage to area around my pool , roof damage to cabana,trees down everywheres (a few trees 36 inches across snaped like a matchstick about 3 foot above ground), lost most of my fruit trees . most all houses in my street (all family)have roof damage

despite the crazy time we spent hunkered down we're all ok, was miserable the past few days with no power, i had to buy another generator to keep the family comfy, all my kids and inlaws were here, some slept thru it all, some of us were up for three days without sleep, thru the storm i patroled the street with a slicker on, almost getting blown off the 4 wheeler a couple times. what i remember most was right before the eye wall hit us i took a qucik ride to check on family and the rain was salty like seawater. raining salt water don't taste very good

we're fine, won't be very active for the next few days because of cleanup, i was delaying most of my mess until the insurance people arrive but tommorow after they leave we start the pain in the butt work of repairing and cleaning

thanks for the prayers and support from you guys 

Like This Unlike


----------



## Julie (Sep 3, 2012)

BG7mm, thanks for posting and so glad to hear you and your family are ok.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy to hear all is well.


----------



## bg7mm (Sep 3, 2012)

dan, wish i could have taken pics for you but i think the camera wouldn't have made it thru the things flying around here


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad you are alright. I have a fealing that this is going to be a bad year for hurricanes!!!!!


----------

